# Unusual Live Foods



## OddlyWeird (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi, I've been looking about for some bugs. Not just any bugs, but unusual bugs to feed to my herps.
I want them to have variety in their diet and have to 'hunt' more for the food they eat. So far (appart from the typical crix and locust) I've used wax moths and darkling beetles hatched from wax/mealworms and the mario worm. And also most things that enter my house, spiders, other moths, woodlice, friends.

I'd go digging in the woods but don't want to risk parasites (or is this not so much a 100% risk as I think it is) and am getting roaches.
Just wanted to see if any of you know anywhere that has other feeder creatures on offer and how safe it is to feed wild caught bugs to them.

(bearing in mind i know the difference between a bug that would harm or poison my animals and one that wouldn't)


----------



## BornSlippy (Jan 11, 2010)

You can hatch praying mantis ooths and use the babies as feeders (thats what they are sold on ebay as). I hatched out a Chinese mantis ooth and there were several hundred babies.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Or you could go for GALS or stick insects?


----------



## OddlyWeird (Mar 20, 2010)

GALS??

I dont think i could use mantids as food lol!!! id end up with a million of them  *omg Ghost and flower mantis! i would be over run XD

that said are they easy enough to breed, and what species are you referring to? nothing that can damage a tokays skin? as some have quite powerful and sharp arms.


----------



## OddlyWeird (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you both for replys, didnt think stickies. used to keep them as a kid and wow they breed. . . think ill try all 3. once i find out what GALS.. . .

Giant African Land Snails! ooh, will tokays take them you think? And a beardie?

What about something smaller for frogs? any ideas???


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

> Thank you both for replys, didnt think stickies. used to keep them as a kid and wow they breed. . . think ill try all 3. once i find out what GALS.. . .
> 
> Giant African Land Snails! ooh, will tokays take them you think? And a beardie?
> 
> What about something smaller for frogs? any ideas???


Go on the dartfrog site for a few smaller feeders.
There are plenty of feeders already for sale- crickets, locusts, mealworms, morios, wax worms, butter worms, silk worms, earth worms, phoenix worms, snails, woodlice, bean weevils, fruit beetle grubs, dubia roaches, turkistan roaches, lobster roaches, discoid roaches, banana roaches and hissing roaches are all sold loads for feeders. How much variation do you want?
There are tonnes more roach species that people keep but the above are the most common for livefood.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## OddlyWeird (Mar 20, 2010)

for the tokays i want to give them as close to what they would eat naturally. im ordering several ooths and am looking into orb web spiders (i like webs). weevils are the most abundant insect and beetle species on the planet right? so their bound to be eating them in the wild.
roaches too.

The frogs im not sure on, fruit flys and ive been breeding crix and using the smallest that crawl about, they pretty much ignore wax worms but go crazy over moths..
Our beardie is just about to start coming out of brumation, so want to offer him some good grubs and lots more veg obviously. but a few good fatty weevil or what ever grubs would be good.

I'm having good success just browsing around on the net tbh. but thank you all for the replies have helped :no1:


----------

